# Few more I'm looking to ID



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

So I picked up a Cichlid yesterday, which I was told was something from Lake Vic. I am guessing he is a Haplochromis sp.44 "Red Tail". Thoughts? (He was nipped when I got him)

















































Also, I have two others in my tank that I have had for a while that are getting bigger...and I have no idea what they are. This first one I thought was a Yellow Lab for the longest time, but it doesn't look like the other labs I have. I'm guessing a hybrid with some kind of zebra?

























I have no idea what this one is:









































Lastly...This one. Jacobfreibergi? Can we tell if it's male or female?
(One in the middle...the one on the left is also a Jacob, I think)

















Thanks!


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

For the record, the breeder box sitting at the bottom has my new Demasoni in it. He was quite small (hard to find any around here that are any bigger than 1.5"). The box keeps sinking because of the water current in my tank.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

2 is definitely a lab/zebra hybrid.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I would agree that Victorian looks like Haplochromis sp. 44 "Thickskin". I'm sorry I can't help with the others - the photos won't load on my browser...


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

tycoonbob said:


> So I picked up a Cichlid yesterday, which I was told was something from Lake Vic. I am guessing he is a Haplochromis sp.44 "Red Tail". Thoughts? (He was nipped when I got him)


Likely a Hap #44 hybrid. Not enough vertical barring.

Kevin


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

StructureGuy said:


> tycoonbob said:
> 
> 
> > So I picked up a Cichlid yesterday, which I was told was something from Lake Vic. I am guessing he is a Haplochromis sp.44 "Red Tail". Thoughts? (He was nipped when I got him)
> ...


All the Sp.44 I have seen (online) only have 2 or 3 vertical bars. How many are they supposed to have?


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

3 is sciaenochromis fryeri


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

tycoonbob said:


> All the Sp.44 I have seen (online) only have 2 or 3 vertical bars. How many are they supposed to have?


http://www.haplochromis.org/minifiches2/2086_FR.html
http://www.ig-victoriasee-cichliden.de/species/18
http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artre ... php?ID=411
http://www.ciklider.se/viktoria/haploch ... skin.shtml
http://victoriancichlids.de/thicks.htm
http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Hsp44.htm


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

StructureGuy said:


> tycoonbob said:
> 
> 
> > All the Sp.44 I have seen (online) only have 2 or 3 vertical bars. How many are they supposed to have?
> ...


Thanks for the links with additional information and pictures. I'm afraid I am still not convinced that mine is a hybrid (I'm not in denial, I swear). I count 4 stripes on mine now, and with the links you posted I see some with maybe 6 stripes? Isn't it possible that mine will gain more stripes as it grows? Mine is barely at 2 inches, and they grow to what...4 inches?

I am also confused on the naming of some of these fishes. I get that sp.44 is for species #44, and I know they have their scientific name...but the common name in parenthesis throws me off. I have seen sp.44 associated with "Red Tail" and "Thick skin". Are these the same thing, or do they have a specific meaning?


----------



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

the third one down is a thaiwan reef.

The last looks alot like my female jacob frieberg.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

that is most defintely not a taiwan reef.. its a fryeri


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

+ 1 on fryeri and lab hybrid.

A sp.44 "should" have narrow bars and more bars. Unless is a specific location variant that you had a reference for I'd treat it like a hybrid if it is "supposed to be" a sp. 44

Is there a chance it is something else? 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=lit ... &sp=-1&sk=

That is a better match but beware, I used "text book taxonomy" I'm not a Vic Hap expert.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

It's definitely a possibility that it's something other than sp.44. The LFS that my GF got it for me...had it labeled as a Haplochromis Obliquidens. I did some research, and I assumed it was an sp.44, so that's where that came from.

Here is a link to some info I found on it:
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/ot ... idens.html
http://www.africancichlids.net/articles ... liquidens/

That someone said it is not from Lake Vic, but thought to be extinct in the wild.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

hap obliquidens is a common vic that sells in fish stores i also couldnt find any info on them when i bought one a few years ago... its a hybrid imo and im pretty sure they come from singapore.. my guess would be they cross a zebra obliquidens (Astatotilapia latifasciata) with something else.. but its def not a sp 44

http://www.davesfish.com/images/Astatot ... p%2044.jpg


----------

